

Couldn't sleep. Wrote some code to displays live feed of latest twitpics. - allang
http://www.pingwire.com
As usual, when your mind races at night, it's tough to sleep. Instead of tossing and turning, I decided to quickly bang out some code using twitter's search API that displays the latest images posted to twitpic.&#60;p&#62;There's probably so many places I could go with this - so, any ideas for enhancements?
======
kevinherron
I know it would take away from the "liveness" of it but it would be neat if
you could wait for an entire rows worth of images to appear and have a smooth
animation that pushed everything down to make room for that new row.

The way each image is added currently is a little "jarring" visually...

Cool though :-)

~~~
derefr
I suggest they fall in groups of four, join together, and disappear :)

~~~
migpwr
It's probably pretty difficult to filter but there were some serious NSFW pics
coming across my screen there. Just a heads up for anyone else who's still at
their office.

~~~
dthakur
Speaking of which, my idea was to use the current tech in detecting nude
images to create a site like this that ONLY displays the NSFW pics from
twitpic.

Lost interest in it though.

~~~
jacquesm
what tech is that ? I'm very interested in that!

~~~
dthakur
There are a lot of academic papers on detecting things like skin-tones, common
shapes etc in photos.

Sorry I don't have any links off-hand but search for nude image detector or
porn detector etc and you should run into some PDFs.

I remember reading one by google guys about how they implemented the safe
search filter for image search. It all comes down to identifying some features
of the photo and running in through a trained ANN or SVM.

~~~
dkokelley
This sounds like a job for Mechanical Turk.

~~~
eru
Too expensive. Make it a game instead.

------
jazzychad
I can't see the site (getting 403), but I wrote a live TwitPic viewer for
TweetGrid several months ago at <http://tweetgrid.com/twitpicgrid> \- you can
filter by search term or hashtag or whatever, or you can just watch the full
stream come in.

------
tlrobinson
Heh, as I was watching the images go by TwitPic went down. 502 Bad Gateway.

Hope that wasn't your fault ;)

~~~
allang
I think it was. Twitpic emailed me asking to start caching. I may have killed
twitpic.

------
zeeone
Man, you're crazy ... I can't stop watching. Now I also can't sleep.

------
grinich
How much have you made off the ads thus far?

~~~
cesare
Which ads?

~~~
iheartmemcache
I had to view the source to figure out what he was talking about. There are
Google Ads; I didn't see them either (are you using Adblock Plus, also?).

~~~
cesare
I'm not using Adblock or anything similar (I'm on Safari 4.0.2 on Mac, btw).

I see some code related to google ads in the source but they're not showing on
the page.

Maybe the code is just a placeholder.

~~~
kngspook
It shows up for me. (OS X 10.5.7, FF 3.5)

~~~
cesare
Now I see them too.

~~~
mahmud
It usually takes a view or two for the ad network to "learn" you. This usually
happens with smaller networks though, google should know who you are by now
(assuming you have been to other adsense enabled sites.)

------
stanleydrew
looks like twitpic has shut out requests from pingwire's ip?

~~~
jacquesm
I think it has to do with a referer check, if you copy the links without
referring to pingwire it still works.

Pingwire really is mostly javascript, the site is a simple container to
deliver that javascript to your browser which will then do the rest of the
work all by itself.

It also seems the block isn't perfect, if you let it run long enough some
pictures will make it through.

~~~
brown9-2
Don't think it's referrer based - copying and pasting the URL into a
completely seperate browser instance still results in 403s for me.

~~~
jacquesm
that's weird, it works for me.

(not the image source but the link)

Btw, it's working again.

------
philfreo
This would be really useful if you could filter by subject (search term or
hash tag). It'd be a great way to see pictures of a live conference or news
event as it was unfolding (to go along with <http://almost.at/>)

------
shivam14
Would be nice to have a customizable update timer or a way to slow down the
stream.

It appears that some users do not fully grasp the fact that twitter (and
related apps) is much more "open" than facebook. Some of the pictures seem
pretty private.

------
paul9290
check out <http://picfog.com>. The 1st of many of this type of thing.

------
fortes
Neat -- watch out though, can be NSFW depending on what people are posting.

~~~
taitems
Woah I don't know what I expected when I clicked this link, but definitely not
upskirts.

------
buckwild
Would you mind posting the source code (or emailing it to me)? I'm interested
in seeing how you coded it (not to mention structured it). My background in
developing web applications is relatively weak.

But if you'd like to keep it to yourself, I can understand...no pressure.

------
boatmeme
Try <http://twitcaps.com> \- More like 3 sleepless nights of work. But, it
does support all major Twitter image hosts and allows searches / filters /
captures / location aware, etc.

------
Periodic
That's pretty neat.

However, I can't help asking myself if this real adds any real value to the
world. Not that it has to. It's like mental candy. Pleasing, but ultimately
lacking in substance.

~~~
kirubakaran
Does everything have to "add real value"?

Anyway, this did add value to the guy who wrote it: He had fun doing it.

I've been thinking a lot about how one can differentiate between art and
random shit. Once possibile filter I thought of was: 'Did it make the creator
or the audience happy?' But even this doesn't work. Tolstoy disagrees with me
on his very first point. <http://www.csulb.edu/~jvancamp/361r14.html>

------
matthewking
I've just seen Stephen Fry tweet this, and he has 650k~ followers, looks like
its gone viral.. not bad for a nights work.

------
jonah
Nice! Reminds me of one my friend Ian did: <http://gimmeshiny.com/>

------
rmason
In one word - addictive ;<)

------
lpgauth
Looks like twitpic.com is having some problems...

"502 Bad Gateway nginx/0.6.35"

~~~
brown9-2
I'm getting 403 Forbidden's on all requests at this point

------
marram
You guys must not be in North America, because it is 4:25 p.m here.

~~~
allang
I'm in New York, but I posted it this afternoon from work. There are no guys,
it's just me and a little bit of code I wrote in 30 minutes, or 40 minutes
tops. I had never seen picfog or any other service - this was just something I
wrote because I couldn't sleep.

~~~
quizbiz
care to teach others the process from start to finish? A tutorial based on
something similar would be oh so helpful.

------
kngspook
I'm seeing the same pics over and over; any idea what that's from?

~~~
a-priori
Retweets?

------
slig
Really nice to see a modern (kind of) foundphotos.net

------
omnipresent1
release the code!

------
jacquesm
another suggestion, hash on the image, keep a list of the last 100 images, if
an image re-appears drop it.

------
newsio
It is addictive. Simple, but addictive.

------
kngspook
What language did you write it in?

------
domodomo
Nice job.

